# Rilee's second hike...23 miles



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

So we got a lil lost, followed the wrong tree markers lol... made for a good story and a nice day out with the pooches, we walked almost constantly from 10 am till 5 pm, twisted my ancle 4 times, got bit by a couple fish, made a sizeable donation to mother natures blood bank, lost a dog for over an hr... Instead of going to berrymill pond, went to pharaoh pond... only a huge diffrence lol.. oh well.. anyway, pictures


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

more pics

dog tired!









Our Bone Scout Troop!
left to right: Butch, Major, Ellie, Bear, Rilee


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

annnd more










We havent left the parking lot yet... they are already asleep lol... all of us were never happier to see the trail head lol


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

your dogs can walk 23 miles. that's so, so impressive.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I would have died....


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful area-- and I am impressed with the mileage!

Just wondering how the ticks are up in that area?


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

We took our time, there was a LOT of fresh water and it wasnt hot at all, if there had been limited or pukey water, or been remotely warm we would have bagged it.. we will likely never get these conditions again lol... After we got back we decided that if we were to go there again, we would go in the early am, spend the day, camp over, and leave later the following day, facing the swamp twice was too much for us, and we did find ourselves trying to boot the troops morale lol atleast until we were within 3 miles then they were back to running wayyy ahead of us then turning back for us, then running off again, they had fun, but yeah it was a lot, lucky all of them are young, and the trail was mostly flat and easy


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

My thinking on the ticks is they starved to death lol i was chocking on and ingesting a few mosquitoes at some parts, there was no sign of large wildlife, it was so strange, no tracks, nothing... we saw a few squirrels and heard some chipmunks about 7 miles in but other than a few birds it was quiet... walking along the road you can have dozens.. on this hike, not one tick...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful place!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

furmom1089 said:


> our bone scout troop!
> Left to right: Butch, major, ellie, bear, rilee


i love this.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome pics! Im curious, did the lost dog find you after an hour, or did you find him? I would have been in super panic mode the whole time lol


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

we split up, im faster so i took rilee and ran the whole way back to the start of the trail, this was after we followed the dogs who appeared to be leading us to her up the mtn lol... so that was about a mile of that, we went back to the trail and heard a tree fall a ways back to where we were originally going, so i had her take 3 remaining dogs and check it out while i went back, I found her hanging out near the car but in the woods, she had from it looked, gone up that mtn then gone back to the car, she was all black with swamp mud, we lost her it seemed at one of the plank crossings, she must have tried to go into the water and couldn't get back up the bank, so went down stream and crossed, and zig zagged to find our scent, we guess it was roughly 15 minuets maybe 20 that we noticed she was gone, the dogs often ran out of our sights, butwe heard them near by so assumed they would all stay together, we ran part of it, so yeah, lesson learned on the part of the people... after a half hr, we were very worried, after the hr we were borderline frantic, but calm ya know? ... we were getting ready to start calling friends to come help us find her... shes the st.bernard, Ellie


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

That is soooo awesome. 

Is that close to Brant Lake? (ever heard of it?) I have relatives that have a lake house up in Brant Lake and I love visiting. Wish I could bring Jackson one time.


----------

